# Very nice DIY HOME AMPLIFIERS



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

I have not posted here for quite some time. Kind of got more into home audio. I figured out pretty quickly that you can spend a ton of $$ on home audio gear. I started out with seperates, outlaw audio processor, adcom amp, paradigm speakers. While looking to upgrade my amp I began looking at Bel Canto,Ps audio, wyred for sound etc. These are all switching amps(class d, ice power) whatever you want to call it. Well I stumbled upon this company Class D Audio Home page and figured for the price why not. I bought the 250x2 4ohms,125x2 8ohms kit, which came with the amp board,power supply and transformer for under $200.00. All I needed was an enclosure rca jacks,speaker binding posts a fused switch and IEC plug and some wire. Total was about $300.00 for everything. It took about a day to put together and solder everything up. This amp sounds incredible and has zero noise and it is very efficient. Class D amps are a little more accepted in home audio than they are in car audio. I know that they are mostly used as sub amps for car audio.
There are some very high end Class D amps for home audio. Anyway just thought I would share in case any one was looking for an inexpensive alternative for a very good sounding amp and since this is a DIY forum I thought this would be perfect. I will post pics if there is any interest


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, this does sound extremely interesting. I'd be very interested in checking out some pics if you have any to share, as well as some more listening impression.


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Here are a couple pics. As far as the sound it is very detailed and open with very solid low end. Vocals sound fantastic with this amp. It is definitely more detailed than the adcom that I was running as I am hearing details in songs that just were not there before.
It sounds just as good at low volume as it does when turned up. I am running a passive preamp directly from an modified onix xcd99 cd player.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice work man!

However from one home audio enthusiast to another, (like car audio) once you've got home audio the bug...watch out!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks really cool  What part of AZ are you in? I'd love to check it out in person.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

What speakers are you using?

Have you heard the bel cantos? 

Im reading about them at diyaudio here: Class D Audio, Who are these guys? - diyAudio


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Neato!

They have cool car audio stuff too, but by my calculations the Leviathan or Kronos are cheaper than to build your own.

Really cool site though!


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ga foo 88 said:


> What speakers are you using?
> 
> Have you heard the bel cantos?
> 
> Im reading about them at diyaudio here: Class D Audio, Who are these guys? - diyAudio



Currently I have the amp running a pair of modified paradigm studio 20's.

Yes, I have heard the Bel canto amps and no I won't start a **** storm comparing the 2.

diyaudio is a very informative site and most of those folks are incredibly smart.


----------



## Codeblue (Nov 18, 2009)

Where did you get the enclosure?


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Haha, I dont think there is enough home audio guys on here to start a **** storm. 

I wonder how they would sound on full range drivers?


----------



## JonDeath (Dec 4, 2009)

CLass D says a lot but, any idea what chipset is driving the wattage?


----------



## Indiansprings (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks good. How much do you have in it?


----------



## satwilson (Oct 17, 2009)

What model Adcom amp were you using? Just curious because if you think this new D amp sounds better I need to seriously consider it for my next amplifier. Thanks, Satwilson


----------



## mr.gone (Nov 22, 2009)

rhinodog00 said:


> Currently I have the amp running a pair of modified paradigm studio 20's.
> 
> Yes, I have heard the Bel canto amps and no I won't start a **** storm comparing the 2.
> 
> diyaudio is a very informative site and most of those folks are incredibly smart.


Hi--I've got a pair of the Paradigm Studio 20s. What did you do to modify them? Were you looking for more bass?

mr. gone


----------

